# Aus PLZ Ort ermitteln



## Timmah (8. Jan 2006)

Nabend Leute,

ich möchte in meinem Programm, nach Eingabe einer Postleitzahl, automatisch den Ort ermitteln.

Gibt es evtl. eine Datenbank, in der die alle gespeichert sind, so dass ich die in meine Datenbank einfach portieren kann?

Oder ist eine solche Datenbank evtl. bei D-Info dabei, die ich mir einfach "klauen" kann?

Kann mir die evtl. auch wer zur Verfügung stellen  :lol: 

Gruß
Timmah


----------



## Sky (9. Jan 2006)

Was hat das mit JAVA / JDBC zu tun ? Gehört wohl eher nach Aufgaben und Gesuche...


----------



## Timmah (14. Jan 2006)

Falls jemand so etwas suchen sollte:

http://opengeodb.hoppe-media.com/


----------

